# PT Facebook Precautions



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I recently learned that Predator Talk is on Facebook. Here is some advice provided by Safari Club International in the event you choose to post stuff on Facebook.

Social media is a great way to keep in touch with family and friends. It’s also quickly becoming a top resource for breaking news. However, without taking the proper precautions, social media can place you in the crosshairs for privacy violations and personal attacks.

FacebookKnowing how to safeguard your information and privacy on social media is key to effectively utilizing Facebook, Twitter, and other platforms. In addition to spammers and identity thieves, our community is prone to attacks from an entirely different group of people – anti-hunters. Time after time we hear stories of anti-hunters attacking our fellow hunters on social media, solely for enjoying our favorite pastime. Back and forth engagement on social media is often more detrimental than helpful; before responding reach out to our DC office and let us know what is happening so we can assist. One important step you can take is to spend a few minutes ensuring your social media profile has the appropriate privacy settings in place.

We suggest you take the following steps with your Facebook profile:
•Change your Privacy settings so that •only Friends can see your posts;
•the audience for your past posts is limited to Friends; and
•search engines outside of Facebook cannot link to your profile.

•Change your Timeline settings so that only Friends can post to your timeline (if you know all of your Facebook friends) or only You can post (if you have friended people you do not know well).
•Change your Followers settings so that only Friends can follow you.

By taking these steps, you make it more difficult for non-Friends (such as anti-hunters or spammers) to view your profile or contact you.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

better yet, just don't use facebook in the first place


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of our folks are probably using it already and may do so in the future. I'd hate to see any of our good family members get into a mess they could have avoided.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm all for a little discretion and not posting gory pics where people won't appreciate them, but are we so thin skinned that we couldn't take a little abuse via "social media attacks"? Maybe I'm missing the point here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good reminder. There are a lot of our members on FB

Adjusting your settings to allow only your friends to see your posts and picture is a common sense thing.

.

PredatorTalk.com has 882 likes and has had ZERO issues.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Attacks can, and have, resulted in more than "a little abuse". Examples abound, although I won't cite them here. Just a few words to the wise; that's all.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Like many I have a facebook account. Glens advice is sound. I don't have any info on mine like city, high school, work my timeline is empty. Also I have just two friends, both are long time family friends and I added them in case of family emergencies.

Also as Glen said only allow friends to see your info. As for photo's I have no pictures of me or family. Just some scenery and a few critters, like a brown angus calf face.

One more thing, it takes two weeks to delete your account on facebook. So once your logged in, you're stuck for at least two weeks.

Thanks Glen for a good post!

Larry


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

kiyote said:


> better yet, just don't use facebook in the first place


Exactly , thats why I quit FB back in '10. Best thing I ever did!! And as mentioned it does take 2 weeks to be rid of FB. One visit during that 2 week window and POOF you have to start all over again to quit. I waited a month before I tried to see if my account was gone---it is !!


----------

